# Conexion de tierras en estrella genera loops?



## juanma (Nov 17, 2009)

Buenas, en la etapa de pres existe un pequeño zumbido, se puede escuchar un poco a la noche, cuando no hay tanto ruido de ciudad.

Absolutamente todas las tierras van a un punto, hasta la tierra de los capacitores en el PCB de la fuente, carcaza de los potes a la GND del trafo mediante una R = 10ohms.
Todas las placas de preamplificadores tienen 1 cable de tierra.

Pero me pregunto, la conexion en estrella genera un gran lazo, mediante los cables de señal y el DVD en mi caso. Les adjunto un esquema.
Deberia de usarse solo un GND de una RCA y la otra no, para eliminar el lazo?

El gabinete es de plastico (lo mas practico que tenia en ese momento), que tantos inconvenientes presenta con el tema del ruido? Es decir, pegar papel aluminio en las caras internas y conectarlo a tierra es util?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

juanma dijo:


> ....Pero me pregunto, la conexion en estrella genera un gran lazo, mediante los cables de señal y el DVD en mi caso. Les adjunto un esquema.
> Deberia de usarse solo un GND de una RCA y la otra no, para eliminar el lazo?


Podría ser.
Desconecta la malla del blindaje de uno de los dos cables, solo un extremo.


> El gabinete es de plastico (lo mas practico que tenia en ese momento), que tantos inconvenientes presenta con el tema del ruido? Es decir, pegar papel aluminio en las caras internas y conectarlo a tierra es util?


Definitivamente SI.
Respecto a la resistencia de 10 Ohms, hay que probar puenteándola si mejora o no el problema de zumbido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Para saber si ese es el problema, cortocircuitá a masa cada entrada en las RCA. Si el zumbido cesa, es probable que tengas un loop con el periférico de entrada ya que no tenés puesta a tierra.
Antes de forrar en metal el gabinete, probá de poner una resistencia de 10ohms entre masa y la masa de cada RCA (levantá el cable de la ficha y ponela ahí) y probá de nuevo.
Contá que sucede...pero es complicado obtener un ampli con CERO zumbido si el gabinete no está blindado, por que lo podés recibir desde el trafo o líneas de 220V que pasen cerca de los cables de baja señal.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

¿No debería ir en una sola ficha la resistencia?

De poner las resistencias en las dos, estaríamos de nuevo en el mismo caso. Seguramnete con menos corriente, ¿pero el loop no se formaría de nuevo?

Según lo veo, sería algo como lo del esquema este y mi arte con el Paint es... bueno, se ve. El cuadrado negro lo debería ocupar la resistencia.
¿Dónde falla mi razonamiento?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿No debería ir en una sola ficha la resistencia?
> 
> De poner las resistencias en las dos, estaríamos de nuevo en el mismo caso. Seguramnete con menos corriente, ¿pero el loop no se formaría de nuevo?
> 
> ...



No es que falle, sino que no sabés por donde ocurre el lazo de masa. Al poner una resistencia quebrando "cada" masa, rompés la posibilidad de que ocurra un lazo que tenga un retorno por fuera de la otra ficha, ya que juanma no dijo si el dispositivo que envía la señal al ampli tiene puesta a tierra o nó, o alguna otra conexión que no vemos.
Acá no hay una sola receta...tenés que evaluar las alternativas posibles y esquematizar todos los circuitos de masa susceptibles de existir, para luego eliminarlos metódicamente. Para hacerlo es necesario tener a mano el montaje completo, por que ni aún con fotos es probable saber a ciencia cierta la causa del zumbido.
Es mas...si es un zumbido puede ser ruido del ripple de la fuente que tiene 100Hz en lugar del hummmm que tiene 50Hz, y sin un osciloscopio determinar el tipo de interferencia por la onomatopeya o por el oído es como difícil.
También hay que ver el layout de los PCB y del trafo....etc, etc, etc...en fin...todo un lío...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Sí, en eso no te voy a discutir porque es todo verdad, pero viendo el dibujo de Juanma y asumiendo que el loop se da donde él lo dibuja, ¿Sería correcto cortar sólo uno de los cables de masa con la resistencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Sí, en eso no te voy a discutir porque es todo verdad, pero viendo el dibujo de Juanma y asumiendo que el loop se da donde él lo dibuja, ¿Sería correcto cortar sólo uno de los cables de masa con la resistencia?



Si el loop es solo la vueltita esa que esta dibujada con la flecha (y que recién veo ), si sería posible poner solo una resistencia. El tema es que no me parece que *ese *sea el loop...
En el foro de ESP hay un hilo bastante largo de problemas de hum en el P3A, y sería bueno darle una mirada, por que si mal no recuerdo pinta parecido a esto.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> En el foro de ESP hay un hilo bastante largo de problemas de hum en el P3A, y sería bueno darle una mirada...


 ¿Sabés que justo ese tema del foro de ESP lo leí?
Y eso que no  tengo muy leído ese foro.

¿Qué número es la coincidencia en la quiniela?
Un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Sabés que justo ese tema del foro de ESP lo leí?
> Y eso que no  tengo muy leído ese foro.
> ¿Qué número es la coincidencia en la quiniela?
> Un abrazo



Ooppppsss...no tengo idea de los números de la quiniela por que nunca ligué nada, pero mejor mañana voy y me fijo 

Habrás visto en ese hilo que uno de los vagos le puso resistencias en todas las masas, luego se las quitó de algunas...hasta que la embocó, mientras que el P.O. seguía probando de todo (y no me acuerdo en qué terminó).

Es toda una historia solucionar esos problemas...

Un abrazo!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Sí que sí.

De todas formas, lo que más hincha en el P3/P3A es que no tienen la tierra de señal separada de la de los parlantes. Y está ya en los números en que (según mi criterio, no sé si tendrá algún fundamento teórico) conviene separarlas.

Con eso, cualquier loopcito o duende electrónico maligno que te aparezca empieza a hinchar bastante. Creo que si hubiera separado las masas nomás, todo el asunto se le acababa antes de empezar.
Aclaro que "el Reciclado" es un P3 original nomás y no hace ni un ruidito. Pero me cuidé muy bien de no dejar ningún loop posible (más allá de los jacks de entrada, que no metieron ruido) y de desacoplar la alimentación en más de un punto.
Con eso "andó" perfecto.

Me voy a dormir que ya hace sueño.


----------



## juanma (Nov 18, 2009)

Gente, no me llegan las notificaciones de que se habia respondido en el post, asi que por eso la tardanza.

En el otro grafico quize detallar donde creo que se forma un lazo, cuando conectamos todo en estrella. El que les adjunto ahora esta el detalle de las conexiones.
El tema es que al conectar todo asi, creo que no tendria que estar ese (leve) zumbido, pero si puedo minimizar mas aun, mejor.

Los potes de los pre estan soldados en las plaquetas, y de bajo valor 5k.

Se me ocurre, con el DVD apagado, subir los volumenes al maximo, grabar con el mp4 el audio y despues "analizar" el archivo mp3 a ver si se puede identificar alguna componente dominante en frecuencia. Si sale la idea, les comento como anduvo todo.

Pero que opinan de tomar solo una de las tierras de las GND que vienen del DVD?

Igual voy a probar lo que comentas ezavalla, ver si el zumbido es del equipo o se crea entre los cables de señal.

Un saludo
Juanma


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2009)

Mirá Juanma:
El primer error que veo es que has llevado las masas de las entradas al centro de la estrella. No hagas eso, por que ese punto es inherentemente ruidoso. Lo que tenés que llevar ahí es la masa del pre por medio de una resistencia de 10 ohms (o nó...depende), pero para las entradas, usá cable blindado con las masas conectadas en ambos extremos: en la masa de la ficha y en la conexión de masa de la entrada correspondiente en el PCB. No hacer eso elimina el blindaje magnético de las entradas y las deja pasibles de interferencia magnética, por ejemplo, del campo disperso del trafo de alimentación. Hacé eso antes de probar otra cosa.


----------

